# Viking Darkworks thought of the day....



## c6gunner (Oct 9, 2007)

OK I have been thinking about lighting here for a few days...so I have brought home a bunch of different coloured Chem-lights, I am going to experiment with Red, Orange, Yellow and green lighting inside a upper corpse torso.....pics to follow!


----------

